# The New Lara Croft is Ridiculously Sexy



## warren123 (Aug 26, 2008)

"Attention nerds: Boobies.

Now that I have your attention, hit the jump to for some titillating pictures of the new face of real-life iconic adventurer Lara Croft."

Click for More...


----------



## Mark (Aug 26, 2008)

4 teh win!


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 26, 2008)

warren123 said:


> "Attention nerds: Boobies.
> 
> Now that I have your attention, hit the jump to for some titillating pictures of the new face of real-life iconic adventurer Lara Croft."
> 
> Click for More...



Meh.

Here's from another angle: ~link not very grandma friendly!


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 26, 2008)

warren123 said:


> "Attention nerds: Boobies.



Where?   Oh, her. Meh. She is pretty, but IMHO not exaggerated enough for Lara.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 26, 2008)

frankthedm said:


> Where?   Oh, her. Meh. She is pretty, but IMHO not exaggerated enough for Lara.



Exaggerated? Any more "exaggeration" of her chest and Pamela Anderson could be in the running.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 26, 2008)

Ranger REG said:


> Here's from another angle:




She really needs to fix that tan line...


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 26, 2008)

Beats Angelina Jolie 10-0 any day. Very good choice.


----------



## Klaus (Aug 26, 2008)

Mark said:


> 4 teh win!



Ditto!


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 26, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Beats Angelina Jolie 10-0 any day. Very good choice.



Nah. Angelina still ranks right up there. 

The new Lara Croft (Karima) is more "girl-next-door" type. (Or is it "girl-next-flat" in England?)


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 26, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> She really needs to fix that tan line...



Tan line ... GOOD!!!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Aug 26, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Beats Angelina Jolie 10-0 any day. Very good choice.




Pah, I wouldn't make it a contest. I'd hit either.  



Spoiler



Assuming I'd be the kind of guy doing this lightly


 

As we say in German: _Ich würde keine der beiden von der Bettkante schubsen..._ 



Spoiler



So much for the objectification of women...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 26, 2008)

warren123 said:


> The New Lara Croft is Ridiculously Sexy




Angela Little is way hotter. And would have been a better choice IMO.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 26, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> As we say in German: _Ich würde keine der beiden von der Bettkante schubsen..._




So is that how you say "I would totally hit that" in German?


----------



## ssampier (Aug 27, 2008)

She's hot, more of the girl-next-door type (with rather a big... personality... for a gymnast).


----------



## Orius (Aug 27, 2008)

frankthedm said:


> Where?   Oh, her. Meh. She is pretty, but IMHO not exaggerated enough for Lara.




I chalk the exaggeration up to the crudity of early polygon graphics.  



Ranger REG said:


> Exaggerated? Any more "exaggeration" of her chest and Pamela Anderson could be in the running.




Ugh, and I thought Angelina Jolie was bad.  I don't know who decided she was hot.  Her mouth is too big, and she's rather plain to begin with.  



Blackrat said:


> Beats Angelina Jolie 10-0 any day. Very good choice.




Yeah, she's not bad, but Lara Croft doesn't really do it for me anyway.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 27, 2008)

Orius said:


> Ugh, and I thought Angelina Jolie was bad.  I don't know who decided she was hot.  Her mouth is too big, and she's rather plain to begin with.



Well, Pamela was hot and cute BEFORE she had breast augmentation.




Orius said:


> Yeah, she's not bad, but Lara Croft doesn't really do it for me anyway.



Well, she IS a fictional videgame character.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 27, 2008)

An excellent choice.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Aug 27, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> So is that how you say "I would totally hit that" in German?



Mostly in the context of the question: "So, you find her attractive?" or "I am not really a fan of her, what do you think?"  Which can mean anything from "It's not as bad as you make her out to be" to "She's totally hot!" (in the latter case, it definitely be an understatement)


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Aug 27, 2008)

She reminds me of someone wearing a Tombraider costume at Gen Con, not the type that would be staring in a movie. Angelina brought charisma and presense. This girl does not.


----------



## coriolis (Aug 27, 2008)

How does the previous 'new Lara Croft' -- Karima Adebibe -- figure in this scheme? Allison as the in-game model for Lara, and Karima for personal appearances?


----------



## Klaus (Aug 27, 2008)

coriolis said:


> How does the previous 'new Lara Croft' -- Karima Adebibe -- figure in this scheme? Allison as the in-game model for Lara, and Karima for personal appearances?



No, they keep rotating "Lara Crofts".


----------



## Fast Learner (Aug 27, 2008)

Brown Jenkin said:


> She reminds me of someone wearing a Tombraider costume at Gen Con, not the type that would be staring in a movie. Angelina brought charisma and presense. This girl does not.




Agreed completely.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Aug 28, 2008)

Fast Learner said:


> Agreed completely.




As far as I understand, she is not going to replace Angelina Jolie for movies or anything. She is just the model you'll see on events related to the game, the public face. (Since Angelina Jolie is certainly to expensive to work as such a model). Of course, never say never, but I wouldn't count on her getting the role of Angelina... 

I also think she might stand out as one of the more attractive members of any given group of persons on a games or rpg related convention. Which might have to do with the fact that she is a "professional" (or competitive?) gymnast and has a well-trained body (plus a good looking face, but those you can find everywhere  ).


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Aug 28, 2008)

Ya know, the first time I say a photo of Angelina Jolie in costume I thought, 'Holy crap, she _is_ Lara Croft'. This girl just doesn't do that. She's very attractive, to be sure. But, as pointed out it is a kind of 'girl next door' pretty.

'Girl next door' is not even on the list of phrases that should describe Lara Croft. LC needs to be more exotic, more arrogant.

YMMV.


----------



## Klaus (Aug 28, 2008)

Darkwolf71 said:


> Ya know, the first time I say a photo of Angelina Jolie in costume I thought, 'Holy crap, she _is_ Lara Croft'. This girl just doesn't do that. She's very attractive, to be sure. But, as pointed out it is a kind of 'girl next door' pretty.
> 
> 'Girl next door' is not even on the list of phrases that should describe Lara Croft. LC needs to be more exotic, more arrogant.
> 
> YMMV.



... and speak with a better British accent.

If there's one flaw to Angelina's Croft, it's that.

Oh, and the fact that she's so muscular, some of her stunts were done by men. So careful when you go about admiring Lara in the movies, eh? Dude looks like a lady! [/Aerosmith]


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 28, 2008)

Perhaps if the Tomb Raider movies didn't stink so much (read: were more than mildly entertaining) there would be a legit Jolie arguement in here somewhere.  Don't get me wrong, I love me some Angelina Jolie but the fact that the producers felt they needed to "augment" her frame for the films was stupid.  The woman has screen presence but we aren't talking about a deep role here.

And this girl is just the model, not an actress that will be portraying Croft in a feature film.  Looks the part just fine to me.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Aug 28, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> As far as I understand, she is not going to replace Angelina Jolie for movies or anything. She is just the model you'll see on events related to the game, the public face. (Since Angelina Jolie is certainly to expensive to work as such a model). Of course, never say never, but I wouldn't count on her getting the role of Angelina...




At first I thought that was probably the case, then I thought, why all the fuss over a booth babe?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Aug 28, 2008)

Brown Jenkin said:


> At first I thought that was probably the case, then I thought, why all the fuss over a booth babe?




Maybe because _The New Lara Croft is Ridiculously Sexy_?

Or it's just marketing.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 28, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Maybe because _The New Lara Croft is Ridiculously Sexy_?
> 
> Or it's just marketing.




Or maybe it is because of those crotch shots that where modded out..


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, she is easy on the eyes. We'll have to see if she can act. Still shots can't really convey the capacity of her presence on screen.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 30, 2008)

Um... you do realize that her duties as the new  Laura Croft is basically limited to being a "Booth Babe", posing for pictures, and making promotional appearances.


----------



## Fast Learner (Sep 1, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> As far as I understand, she is not going to replace Angelina Jolie for movies or anything. She is just the model you'll see on events related to the game, the public face. (Since Angelina Jolie is certainly to expensive to work as such a model). Of course, never say never, but I wouldn't count on her getting the role of Angelina...



Don't misunderstand, I wasn't saying, "man, poor substitute for Angelina." I understand she's not supposed to be a sub. Just saying, "cute, sure, but just not that appealing to me, compared to someone with powerful charisma, like Angelina."



> "I also think she might stand out as one of the more attractive members of any given group of persons on a games or rpg related convention. Which might have to do with the fact that she is a "professional" (or competitive?) gymnast and has a well-trained body (plus a good looking face, but those you can find everywhere  ).



She'd be great at Comic Con, though she won't stand out from the hall costume folks all that much.


----------



## Whitemouse (Sep 8, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Angela Little is way hotter. And would have been a better choice IMO.



Oh my god; I totally have to agree with you on this. She is just the perfect example of Lara Croft.


----------

